# Brauche ein Beispiel für eine set() get() Methode



## Mattes_01 (30. Apr 2006)

Hi!
Ich bins nochmal.

Und zwar checke ich das immernoch nicht mit der set() get() Methode und wollte fragen, ob mir nur kurz einer ein Beispiel Programm linken kann, wo eine Klasse mit private Variablen existiert, udn auf die dann von einer anderen Klasse aus zugegriffen wird, und zwar über set(), get().

Danke und Gruss Mattes


----------



## Fretful (30. Apr 2006)

```
/*
 * Arbeitsmonat.java
 *
 * Created on 03. April 2006, 18:42
 *
 * To change this template, choose Tools | Template Manager
 * and open the template in the editor.
 */

package TABLEClasses;

/**
 *
 * @author Albert
 */
public class Arbeitsmonat {
    private int mon_Id;
    private double sollstunden;
    private double iststunden;
    private int gesamtpausen;
    private int ma_Id;
    /** Creates a new instance of Arbeitsmonat */
    public Arbeitsmonat() {
    }
    public Arbeitsmonat(int mon_id, double sollstunden, double iststunden, int gesamtpausen, int ma_id){
        this.mon_Id=mon_id;
        this.sollstunden=sollstunden;
        this.iststunden=iststunden;
        this.gesamtpausen=gesamtpausen;
        this.ma_Id=ma_id;
    }
    
    public Arbeitsmonat(double sollstunden,double iststunden, int gesamtpausen, int ma_id){
        this(-1,sollstunden,iststunden,gesamtpausen,ma_id);
    }
    
    public int getMon_Id(){
        return this.mon_Id;
    }
    public double getSollStunden(){
        return this.sollstunden;
    }
    public double getIstStunden(){
        return this.iststunden;
    }
    public int getGesamtPausen(){
        return this.gesamtpausen;
    }
    public int getMa_Id(){
        return this.ma_Id;
    }
    public void setMon_Id(int mon_id){
        this.mon_Id=mon_id;
    }
    public void setSollStunden(double sollstunden){
        this.sollstunden=sollstunden;
    }
    public void setIstStunden(double iststunden){
        this.iststunden=iststunden;
    }
    public void setGesamtPausen(int gesamtpausen){
        this.gesamtpausen=gesamtpausen;
    }
    public void setMa_Id(int ma_id){
        this.ma_Id=ma_id;
    }
    
    
    
}
```


----------



## Mattes_01 (1. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Danke für die Antwort!

Also wenn ihc das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, hatder Ausdruck "get" garkeine Bedeutung, weil ich mir ja eine kleine Methode deklariere, und die dann aufrufe, dafür brauche ich doch eigentl. garnicht das "get" in meinem Ausdruck.

Naja was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe ist, wieso du bei den "return" Anweisungen immer den Umweg über die "this...." Variable machst, kann man das nicht direkt übergeben, also ohne das this?

Die VAriablen sind zwar private, aber innerhalb des Objektes/Methode kann man doch belibig darauf zugreifen, nur eben von aussen nicht.

Wär nett, wenn mir das noch kurz einer erklären könnte.

Gruss Mattes


----------



## byte (1. Mai 2006)

Mattes_01 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also wenn ihc das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, hatder Ausdruck "get" garkeine Bedeutung, weil ich mir ja eine kleine Methode deklariere, und die dann aufrufe, dafür brauche ich doch eigentl. garnicht das "get" in meinem Ausdruck.



Das ist eine Namenskonvention. Du deklarierst oben in der Klasse Membervariablen private und schreibst dann eine get und set Methode für diese private Klassenvariable, um von aussen Zugriff darauf zu haben. Diese Get und Set Methoden heissen halt immer getVariablenName bzw. setVariablenName.



> Naja was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe ist, wieso du bei den "return" Anweisungen immer den Umweg über die "this...." Variable machst, kann man das nicht direkt übergeben, also ohne das this?
> 
> Die VAriablen sind zwar private, aber innerhalb des Objektes/Methode kann man doch belibig darauf zugreifen, nur eben von aussen nicht.



Ja, aber wenn der Parameter der Methode genauso heisst wie die Klassenvariable, dann kannst Du nur mit this auf die Klassenvariable zugreifen. Ohne this wärs dann der Parameter.


----------



## Mattes_01 (1. Mai 2006)

OK ich denke das habe ich verstanden.

Wenn einer Lust hat sich meine Anwendung mal anzusehen:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=187108#187108

Da komme ich nämlich irgendwie nicht weiter, bzw bräuchte da ein Gutachten^^

Thx+Gruss Mattes


----------

